# In Memoriam: One year ago



## Stephen (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www4.fosters.com/april_2004/April_29/News/reg_nh_0429k.asp



			
				Fosters.com said:
			
		

> It’s been a year since New Hampshire’s Old Man fell
> By DAVID TIRRELL-WYSOCKI
> 
> FRANCONIA, N.H. (AP) — New Hampshire’s Old Man of the Mountain fell out of sight a year ago, but he is hardly out of mind.
> ...


----------



## MtnMagic (May 2, 2004)

Too bad the original sign had to be removed in the Notch as two were caught trying to steal it the following night. 

Thank you for posting this article. It kept my interest wondering if/when May 3 was to be mentioned. Local papers bustling with the news of a NH State sponsored memorial for the Old Man.


----------



## riverc0il (May 2, 2004)

thanks for posting this article.  cannon mountain is my favorite ski area and i made the drive through the notch about 10 times this year.  i found myself looking up at the perch more often this year than in previous years when the old man was still there.  strange how that works.  glad to hear they decided to go with a museum and looks like there will be no attempt at a so called rebuild or full scale replica.


----------



## Greg (May 3, 2004)

teachski has some great images of Old Man postcards on her site:

http://teachski.com/oldman/oldman.htm


----------



## Stephen (May 3, 2004)

My wife made this last night from a photo I took:







-Stephen


----------



## MtnMagic (May 3, 2004)

Wow is that great! 

In fact it's a million dollar idea.

Quick, copyright it.


----------



## SilentCal (May 3, 2004)

I remember the first time I brought Grace to the Whites.  Coming southbound through the Notch,  I mentioned to her that we were about to pass the Old Man and that she should look up to see.    She stares out the window and keeps asking where?    I keep saying right there but she never caught on.   Two days later I cruised into the northbound viewing area and point it out to her.   She turns to me straight-faced and says  "those don't look like any of those faces like Mt. Rushmore."     :roll:    

But everytime I pass through the Notch now,  I always gaze upward and find myself looking for the Old Man in other rock formations.


----------



## MtnMagic (May 3, 2004)

Yes, I too look at the location of the Old Man and remember. Though this was a natural event it's like New Yorkers looking at former location of the Twin Towers and remembering. I know I'll remember and will be flying my flag on a summit this 9/11.

I now look at the profile at Indian Head.  Did you great folks know you still have the cannon on Mt Cannon to view?! Don't tell me you haven't heard of it or seen it! It's just around the curve above Profile Lake. 
__________________
It's always been there!


----------



## MichaelJ (May 4, 2004)

I've never successfully seen the Cannon, but I now see the Eaglet every time I drive through the Notch...


----------



## SilentCal (May 4, 2004)

The Cannon is tough to see while moving.   I've only seen it down on the walkway to the old man viewing area.    Is there a herd path to that rock????

Indian Head looks best in the fall when the colors are in full bloom and the backside of Mt. Pemi looks like a full headdress.    The one that stumps me is the Owl's Head.    The Imp is interesting too.


----------



## MtnMagic (May 4, 2004)

No herd path that I know of. Incidentally, there is a trail from the West that is no longer on maps that goes to the Cannon Mtn summit. It is a hidden branch off the Coppermine Trail. I just hiked it Saturday. You are in solitude with plenty of big game. There is lots of fresh scat and tracks to prove it!

I'll have to take a pic of the cannon sometime and post it. If you know where to look it's easy to spot in a moving car. 
__________________
Very dangerous if you are the driver!


----------



## skican (May 4, 2004)

Oh boy, I can hardly wait. I really miss the old man. Now the kids can have something else to roll their eyes over. I will repeat it each time we go by. Oh look kids.....


----------



## MichaelJ (May 4, 2004)

Hey Magic - talk to me about that trail ... I'm hoping to climb Cannon on May 15th and a "different" approach sounds tempting if I end up not solo...


----------



## teachski (May 4, 2004)

I remember the day they discovered that the OMM had come down.  I was traveling about in NH looking for old brochures and post cards to display on my website.  I was actually in a shop near Manchester, NH when I heard it come over the radio.  I was actively looking through the post cards at the time.  Hearing that I started to pull OMM cards.  When I went to check out the clerk sorted out the OMM cards and told me they were no longer for sale.  He refused to sell them to me because, "now I can sell them for a lot more.  I'm gonna wait a few days and see how high they go."  I left, leaving the rest of my purchase there as well and went to another shop.  I found many different OMM cards at the next shop and they were much less than the other guy's original price.  I bought them and posted them on my site.  Greg has put a link to this section of my site above. (Thanks Greg)


----------



## MtnMagic (May 4, 2004)

Michael, what do you wish to know about the more than twice as long as those commonly used trails to ascend the Cannon Mtn summit?! Instead of a 2 miler, it is about 4.5. That is just one way. So let's hike. Off those commonly beaten paths.
_________________
And a route few will ever hike!


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> I remember the day they discovered that the OMM had come down.  I was traveling about in NH looking for old brochures and post cards to display on my website.  I was actually in a shop near Manchester, NH when I heard it come over the radio.  I was actively looking through the post cards at the time.  Hearing that I started to pull OMM cards.  When I went to check out the clerk sorted out the OMM cards and told me they were no longer for sale.  He refused to sell them to me because, "now I can sell them for a lot more.  I'm gonna wait a few days and see how high they go."  I left, leaving the rest of my purchase there as well and went to another shop.  I found many different OMM cards at the next shop and they were much less than the other guy's original price.  I bought them and posted them on my site.  Greg has put a link to this section of my site above. (Thanks Greg)


You're welcome. Interesting story too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## David Metsky (May 10, 2004)

Here is a place selling lots of Old Man stuff.

 -dave-


----------



## jjmcgo (Jun 10, 2004)

My wife and I, both 56, went through Franconia Notch a couple of weeks ago for the first time since the Old Man fell. It had been there all our lives and now, gone.
As I stared at the mountain, it occurred to me that in New England you have a greater chance of seeing the Earth evolve than of seeing a Red Sox World Series victory.


----------

